

ToolsCloud - Hosted Jenkins, Nexus, Sonar + Redmine, git, SVN, more... - cxr344

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;toolscloud.com<p>Hi all, looking for some feedback on our service - we&#x27;re essentially providing a full suite of open src dev tools hosted on an EC2 instance that we manage for you.<p>It&#x27;s a pretty extensive package of tools, most customers are custom Java shops that&#x27;ve moved their entire development platform to us.<p>The website still needs some polish, but just looking to find if what we&#x27;re doing is at all interesting or appealing to the crowd here...<p>Any questions, comments, flames, hatemail etc. are welcome.
======
slinna
I like the fact that you're trying to unify the whole app dev lifecycle. But
what about requirements management, don't you consider that as an essential
part? Also 99% uptime is not really a 'rock solid' I hope you can improve that
along the way.

